# Download Interrupted



## dramaqueen10210 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello,
I have an HP pavilion g6 with windows 8, and whenever I try to download anything from the internet I receive the error message "download interrupted". It happens no matter what I am trying to download, whether it be iTunes, amazon, adobe flash, java, google chrome... I have only had the computer about a month and it has always had this issue, also videos will not load on the computer (youtube videos...etc) Please help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Any other devices using the same internet access? If so, can they download OK?

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## dramaqueen10210 (Jan 3, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> Any other devices using the same internet access? If so, can they download OK?
> 
> Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
> Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.
> ...


It is not that the internet page itself won't load, it is that I cannot download anything off the internet and onto the computer, like itunes.


----------

